# how to motivate kids to read?



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

How can we get our kids interested in reading?

I have two teenagers, 16 and 17. They are facing a summer with not much to do, and will probably waste their time with video games and binging Netflix.

I want to encourage them to read a lot, a book a week, say. My first thought was to pay them for their reading. But it seems like I've read somewhere recently that that is a very bad idea. It teaches them to see reading as a chore, something to be endured so they can get the payoff at the end. But I can't remember where I read that, or what the better suggestion was.

Can you point me to that thing I read?

Or better yet, can you think of a GREAT way to motivate teens to read?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hmm...I'm pretty sure my love of reading was instilled way before that, and it was simply because I grew up with parents and an older sister who were always reading something, so I just assumed that's what people do. 

If they're not interested in reading now, I'm not sure how to instill it at this point. But if they enjoy reading but don't make the time for it, then maybe find some sort of reading club (in real life or on-line) with readers of similar ages and interests that they could join. You know: get that peer-pressure thing going?  It might also help them discover books they'd really be interested in, perhaps.

Anyway, that's all hypothetical on my part, so take it with several grains of salt.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

You might find some suggestions in this older thread about encouraging a teenage boy to read.

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,231254.0.html

Since you mention Netflix as being a predicted pastime, maybe books with movie tie-ins; Harry Potter, The Martian, A Wrinkle in Time, etc.?


----------



## MJAshwood (Mar 24, 2018)

Wanna get a teenage boy to read?

_*Conan. *_


----------



## Joseph M. Erhardt (Oct 31, 2016)

Let them catch you hiding a book.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Joseph M. Erhardt said:


> Let them catch you hiding a book.


Best idea yet!


----------



## VirgiliaCoriolanus (Sep 8, 2017)

Oy. Going through this with my 9 year old nephew. He is staying with my family, and I have been the one making him read a few chapters every day after school, as he was never forced to read before (or do his homework, shocker!). It is slow going, and even in books he's semi interested in (right now he's reading The Witches by Roald Dahl), he has barely any recall i.e. if I ask him to tell me what happened in a chapter, he cannot tell except for literally like the first page, because that is all he paid attention to. Even trying to get him to read Harry Potter by luring him to watch the films hasn't worked.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems to me that 'forcing' kids to read is counter productive. We didn't 'force' our son to read, but he always saw us reading, and when he was young -- heck, clear though middle school -- we'd read something together before bed. At first we read to him, of course, but as he learned, he'd take his turns reading to us as well. We'd generally try to choose things appropriate but just a little above his grade level to challenge him. And we were right there if there were words or concepts that required explanation. 

I guess I felt like it was a matter of practicing -- if you don't do it much, you're not as good at it, and you don't want to so you don't get better. But if you practice, especially if you do so with someone else which makes in more enjoyable, then you get better and pretty soon you are happy to do it for your own enjoyment. Even when schools had 'read this many books' requirements we always approached it as, 'hey this is like telling you to play with Legos for an hour'. We'd encourage him to think of it as him getting to goof off and get credit for doing so!

This assumes, of course, there is no 'diagnosed' issue that is a roadblock: dyslexia or something of the sort, or even poor eyesight that makes it hard to see the words, let alone concentrate on what they say and figure out what they mean. In our case, I'd worn glasses since I was 5 or 6 so I knew it was a likely issue for the boy and got him used to going to the eye doctor regularly even from a pretty young age so that any issues would be discovered before they caused problems at school.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I actually read a really good book about this within the last couple of months. Basically, she suggests buying them anything that they might read or flip through, even for a minute or two. If they're into sports, subscribe to Sports Illustrated, if superheros, buy comic books. Easy, low-commitment reading material. They may not be reading War and Peace any time soon, but at least they will be reading something. I know you said you wanted them to read a book a week, but if they don't read for pleasure at all right now, that is a really big expectation.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Perhaps there is a movie they really like, based on a book? They might be interested in the characters and it helps to have all those visual images too. Something like Game of Thrones? But some people are just not readers. That has nothing to do with intelligence or imagination or anything else, they simply have no need to read for pleasure and prefer doing other things.


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

We started our kids young and got creative. When Minecraft first came out, our kids would want to play it ALL. THE. TIME! Seeing their enthusiasm for that game, we made them a deal--one minute of play time for each minute reading. Our oldest was finishing third grade and our youngest was finishing kindergarten. We don't have to even bother our youngest child or track minutes--she is always reading now, and re-reading. She LOVES almost everything.

Our oldest is picky, but she's been finding stories outside her usual limited interests. She's fourteen now and going to be starting high school in the fall. We have to push her to read, because she's always on her phone, ever since she inherited my old smartphone. I've threatened to walk her into the nearest cell store and replace my old smart phone with a flip phone. I'm |<-->| less than that close to doing it (any day now). She's a bright kid and super creative with her digital art, but always on that phone, usually listening to/watching youtube videos. She doesn't read much anymore. Most of her time is spent drawing, so I get frustrated in many ways.

We started out leveraging reading for something the kids enjoy, and then they learned to enjoy reading. Now, it's a matter of exerting our parental influence with the one who doesn't want to read as much. Here are some ideas for getting the older kids to read that I'm tempted to implement or suggest for your two:

1. A summer reading contest--a minimum number of books read by a set date with XX-number of pages. Whoever reads the most, as long as they read a minimum number, gets their choice of something special--a fun day, prize, etc. within your budget.
2. Make visits to the bookstore or library a regular stop when out with them (must spend time with the kids in the first place) and they must find at least one book that they promise to read. If buying and they don't read it (make them tell you about the book), then they have to pay for it (deduct from any allowance or bank account). Just getting them around books can be an easy way to get them browsing and start thinking about it at least.
3. Take away the distractions other than reading so they don't have a choice. Take the tv powercord with you to work, the game system controllers too.
4. Get creative on something that would work for your parenting style, reward them for the desired behavior (reading), and don't be afraid to get tough, but only if you can follow through on either the reward or other consequences.

I'm a tough-love parent, as you may have noticed. My kids have grown up with that, so they respect that they will be rewarded and know that I WILL follow through, one way or another.


----------



## Rod Little (Jun 18, 2017)

Take away the video games (or at least limit vdo games to 50 hours per week).


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

related to games -- there are tons of books *about* them -- history, methodology, finer points, how-to, marketing, who's-who, etc etc etc -- that might be of interest.


----------



## TwistedWisteria (Jun 3, 2018)

I think it is worth remembering that 'reading' does not specifically have to refer to a book. How about getting them reading comics or magazines, age and interest appropriate? Or helping them find a book, author or series that really hooks them? Can you turn spend an afternoon or morning in one of those bookshop-come-cafes, and sharing a discussion or even a debate about a book or books in store? Make it fun, let them find something they relate to. At 16 and 17 as long as it is not illegal material (!) they should be allowed to read whatever takes their interest. Get them to write reviews on relevant websites and post them up for others to see and for them to gauge reaction. Is there a teen forum where youngsters can share reviews and opinions on books and literature for their age bracket, whether it is modern or not?

I know how hard it is, and I sympathise. As small children, my two were both book lovers. They also loved having books read to them. Whilst they read certain magazines and comics now, they rarely pick up an actual book. It is their choice of course and I know they are more than capable of enjoying the worlds contained within the pages, but as an avid reader myself I think it is sad. So many non-readers just don't know what they are missing!

Good luck!


----------



## TwistedWisteria (Jun 3, 2018)

Here's an added thought: would they be interested in writing? If they find a subject that suits them, they may be surprised how absorbed they become. Starting a writing/reading related blog or a Tumblr page might work for them too, maybe?


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have three children, two love to read and always have, one doesn't love it so much. What it comes down to is finding the right book that will make them want to read. My youngest just recently discovered A Wrinkle In Time and now she wants to read, something we use to "make" her do before. 

Good luck with it, it can be a struggle but don't give up! Maybe try to find books based/in the same genre as the movies they like to watch or the games they like to play. There are actually quite a few books out there that center around gaming. Eve Silver writes a great series that is almost solely on gaming and is very action packed. I highly recommend checking her out, I think the first book is PUSH.


----------



## George Trigiris (Jun 12, 2018)

IMHO, the best thing to do is find an area they are interested in. 
Then, suggest something that's not too large or they might get bored at the idea of reading it.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I think kids imitate what they see. If family members are reading, they are likely to do so. If parents are watching TV, then that's what they will do. That's why eating habits, over weight, exercise, fitness runs in families....


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)

Lots of good ideas here. Go for the nonfiction for reluctant readers. Also, read a great book aloud. 
But I think the biggest stealer of leisurely activities like reading is the smartphone. Get rid of it or limit its use. 
I noticed a significant drop off in reading for pleasure when my kids entered high school and it coincided with them having a phone.


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

For what it's worth, I was conscious of this problem when writing Flat Squirrel, and my goal was to make it a "family read", although it's pigeon-holed as a "children's book". Officially it's for middle grade, but I haven't "written down" to the reader. Some of the characters are "grown-ups" and it deals with fairly adult issues. I tried to make it in the tradition of Wind in the Willows, which is a classic most people enjoy.


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

As a writer of children's and YA books, it's a question I'm conscious of. I think it's harder to get boys to read than to get girls to do it, because boys like to be active, or interactive. Having said that, I think humour helps, and good pacing, and powerful illustrations.

Even if it's a book for older children or teens, pictures send a strong message about the kind of experience the book will offer.

I would suggest talking to yours about what kind of online games they like playing, or their favorite movies, and seek books in those genres. In the case of the movies, some of them are out in book form, which might help.

I hope you have a lovely vacation with your reading.


----------



## StephenBrennan (Dec 21, 2012)

I'd say figure out what they like and then present them with books about that subject. 

A book with scantily-clad women on the cover would likely work, though that's probably not what you want for them right now 

If they enjoy Batman movies, give them a Batman novel. If they're into video games, get them a book about video games. If they like the military, get them a book with a submarine on the cover, or maybe something by Dale Brown (not Dan Brown).

Good luck!


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

I'd agree it depends on what they're interested in, I have family who get into non-fiction economics books or biographies of famous people, while I'm more into fantasy/sci fi. Spend some time at the library with them and then make the space to read, i.e, a camping trip or road trip where they may not have WiFi. Or audiobooks for longer road trips too might work... but yes good luck!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I would begin by letting them read comics. I started with a _Muffin the Mule_ comic that was mostly read to me. My first book was Beatrix Potter's _The Tale of Mrs Tiggy Winkle._

This also might inspire you.

BOOKS HAVE IT ALL

At home everybody read. My mother, my father and my grandparents. As I looked at their faces bending over their books I noticed that sometimes they smiled, sometimes they looked grave, sometimes they turned the page with excitement, and I wondered what was happening to them while they read. They didn't seem to hear if I spoke to them and if they eventually did listen to me it was as if they had come back from somewhere. Why didn't they take me with them? What was in the books? What was that secret they didn't share with me?
Then I learnt to read. I learnt the secret of the books. That they have everything in them. Not just fairies, goblins, princesses and wicked witches, but you and me too, our joys, our worries, our hopes, our sorrows: good and bad, true and false, nature and the universe - it's all there in the books. Open your books! Let them share all their secrets with you.

~ from the message for 2001 International Children's Book Day by Eva Janikovszky.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Find books that deal with issues they are dealing with


----------



## kdiem (Feb 29, 2016)

Check out your local library’s programs too. Ours has a summer program that gives away coupons to local places... like a free dessert at a local restaurant or a free pick your own (small) pumpkin at a local pumpkin patch. 

I thought that was nice because it encouraged kids to read and go places, even if one of those places was chick-for-a.


----------



## Ben McQueeney (May 1, 2019)

I was a nightmare child. 

I wasn't interested in reading at all. 

I can remember being 15 years old and my teacher telling my mother I read at a 12-year-old standard. Even that didn't make me want to read. 

What got me into reading was graphic novels. So there was plenty of cool images to accompany the story. She used to buy me one a week. I'd finish that in a day and then started to get my own with my paper round money. I would recommend Watchmen.  

The other thing was she banned video games that weren't story based. So I could only play on fantasy and RPG games. Back then all the dialogue was in boxes on screen that you had to read. There weren't voice actors etc. The one game that made me love fantasy and even become an author myself now was Final Fantasy 7. It's got hundreds of thousands of lines of dialogue as big as an epic fantasy novel and rich engaging storyline. Plus you can download that very game on IOS for like 7 pounds or something. Well worth it.


----------



## drmatteri88 (Feb 7, 2019)

I agree with everyone else that it's best to see what they like and find books to match their tastes. Boys in their late teens tend to read adult books, though, so try exposing them to more mature authors. For example, I remember discovering Stephen King's novels when I was 16 and devoured books like _It_, _Carrie_, and the first few books of the _Dark Tower_ saga.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

From my own experience, my parents read to me every night before bed when I was little. I still never read on my own until the fourth grade, when we started having to do book reports. My mom happened to be a teacher, and brought home middle grade horror books from her classroom for me to read. Being page-turning in nature, they hooked me and I went from being read to to reading on my own every night. A snowball effect occurred where I started browsing the school library on my own, where I discovered Choose Your Own Adventure and fantasy literature and was almost never without a book on me from that point on.

On the other side of things, it could have gone the other way with me if I had parents that didn't nurture me that way and didn't care as much about making me do my schoolwork. I was also quite good at reading class around the first grade when everyone was learning how. For some kids, a lack of interest or aptitude can kill any interest in reading for fun, and forced schoolwork does the rest. There's also a lot more competition for more visual mediums like movies and video games, which are much more visually stimulating now than they were thirty years ago when I was a seven-year-old kid.

So if someone can't be motivated to read, it might be best not to press the issue. I have a friend who never read a word he didn't have to despite parents and teachers trying to force him, until he turned thirty, and now he reads all the time. Being to insistent on an activity can do more harm than good sometimes.


----------



## jorgealarcon (Jun 11, 2019)

Provide incentives for reading a book such as a movie ticket to the local movie theater.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Joseph M. Erhardt said:


> Let them catch you hiding a book.


Sort of piggybacking on this idea. It sounds silly, but I can imagine that if the kids "found" a book, or saw you (hypothetical 'you') with a book, quickly tucked away.... and hypothetical you says "Oh, it's nothing. Just a story with a hidden treasure, and pirates (or space ships and galactic battles). Nothing you'd be interested in. Let's go eat!"

Another suggestion: if there's a particular TV series or movie or game the kids love, and if there's any type of novelization of said movie/game/show, get one or two of those books and just leave them on a table--not hidden, but not 'in their face,'either. You never know, the kids might just pick up one of those books when you're not looking.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

Jena H said:


> Sort of piggybacking on this idea. It sounds silly, but I can imagine that if the kids "found" a book, or saw you (hypothetical 'you') with a book, quickly tucked away.... and hypothetical you says "Oh, it's nothing. Just a story with a hidden treasure, and pirates (or space ships and galactic battles). Nothing you'd be interested in. Let's go eat!"


Or...howabout "oh, nothing..." (perhaps with guilty face) or "maybe when you're older...."


----------



## laura_the_librarian (Mar 27, 2018)

Have you tried experimenting with the format? 

Since they are teens, and most likely that means they're always on the go with their phones in their hands and their headphones on, they may be more receptive to audiobooks.


----------

